# HareTales - Reborn, Free Webcomic



## DSanchez (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello all,
My webcomic/comic HareTales has been reborn with new style and story. I wanted to expand the story and have more depth that you will hopefully enjoy.
Head on over to the website for updates every Friday.
Also, stay tuned for new extras.
Enjoy! I would appreciate any feedback through the contact page as that is more frequently checked than my forum posts.
Thanks!

http://www.haretales.com


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 24, 2011)

i looked at your site and i have to say that i like your story and art style :3


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

D. Sanchez?

The D doesn't stand for "Dirty" does it?


----------



## DSanchez (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you, I hope you enjoy the story and welcome the feedback - New update this Friday!


----------



## DSanchez (Oct 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> D. Sanchez?
> 
> The D doesn't stand for "Dirty" does it?



I'm a frayed knot...


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

DSanchez said:


> I'm a frayed knot...



Just checking.


----------



## Shnabeltier (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish i could have seen your original series. Your artwork is really amazing DSanchez


----------

